# 70 GTO. The 12 step Goat.



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes I am starting another project while I have two underway already. Why? Well this one I can get on the road yet this summer, it would be a driver now with some minor brake work and a new trans. Right now I want to have my Goat on the road for its therapeutic value. So it will get a shave and a haircut so to speak, a quick trip to bare metal, some rust repair, quick dent fixing, and a fresh coat of an as yet undecided hue. The idea behind it is cheap and fast since Summer is almost over. It can have a frame off when the 65 and the Mustang are done. Until then I plan to drive this thing some more. I miss my GTO and the fun I have had in it.

Its the 12 step Goat because it runs on ethanol, right now it has E85 in the tank while I wait for my equipment to arrive, and the cattails to mature a bit more so I can make my own fuel. With a 11:1 455 and 3.42 gears I dont expect it to get great mileage, but I will see what I can squeeze out of it with the basic Th400 and a Qjet on it. We might end up with some heat thrown in, but most likely I will wait with the vapor trials until I can put TBI on it, like a FAST EZ system or a Retrotek. Not sure about the self learning systems and ethanol at this point, so that is down the road a bit. It has been on E85 since 2007, and so far it hasnt had any issues with the stock fuel system parts. They look brand new inside.

The 455 has 5C heads on it so it would run on pump gas, but I have some ported 670 heads fresh from a valve job that are going on it. It will probably keep the RPM intake and Qjet I modified to run on alky, otherwise I might go and drill out the Demon 850 or one of the Holley carbs I have so it can run the E85. It depends on if the Qjet can keep up with the 455 since it has a tiny fuel bowl. So engine work is first, then some body work, and finally a transmission swap since it broke the 2004R I had in it. It likes to break transmissions, heavy car, highway gears, big engine, and it breaks things, go figure. The suspension and brakes are in good shape, I rebuilt them not many miles ago, it does need a brake bleeding though, maybe a new MC too. We'll see.

The floors are in much better shape than the 65, and the body is a world better. This is minor rust for me, and it shouldnt take more than a couple days to eradicate most of the cancer. I am thinking satin black or maybe a nice non metallic shade of something... Carousel red comes to mind.. or Orbit orange, but my yard is full or reds and oranges. Maybe something simple or off beat, I guess I could go with the Palomino Copper that it was born wearing. Its metallic but that isnt a problem really, I just want simple. Still I guess I can use the practice with metallic, the last one came out with tiger stripes on the dark side of the shop.

Here is the 70 that was my daily driver from 1995 until 2004. It has made 1500 miles road trips and hauled my kids and me around with car seats in back. It has suffered the insult of rattle can paint jobs since I bought it. Its been black, red, two tone blue, gold, and yellow. I want to stop the rust and make it look decent from 50 feet or so, just so i can feel good about driving it again and knowing it isnt going to rust more... for a while..


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Just concentrate on the motor and driveline, give the frame off redo stuff to your other projects... Good luck on the build.
Once you strip it down, then another thing will come up and it will end up in pieces. Just take it to Maaco, let them fix it and throw a $400 paint job on it on Monday, cruise it on Friday!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I like your plans. I say murder it out in all black :cool.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I can paint it myself, and fix all the rust, bump the dents out and not take it down any farther than I absolutely have to for way less than $400. We dont have a Maaco up here anyway.  This one will take a bit longer than the two weeks it took me to paint my Formula, since it has a bit more rust and a couple bigger dents to fix. The Formula cost me all of $250 to paint, I had to pick up another roll of sanding discs, a gallon of paint, and a gallon of epoxy primer, all of that ended up at $250.

I did the Formy last summer for practice and because my drag car needed to look better than it had for the last 20 years I have owned it. Here is how it looks now.









and what it looked like before.

















I am pretty sure it will be black, but I will keep the aluminum wheels on it, it will probably get my other set of Centerlines that are on my yellow 79 TA. Oh yeah I painted that TA for less than $250 too! Took me a month because it had lots more rust. The longest part of the whole deal is getting it down to bare metal. It will get a frame off later, just not this summer. I need a cruiser this year, I need the therapy.

I have a gallon of black paint already, its what I use on frames and underbody parts.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You guys only have a month of summer left, just sounded like pretty big plans for such a short time.
I paint myself and have given up on metalics because of tiger striping and that you can't touch them up easily. Light colors are better for sketchy body work.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like Jetstang's way of thinking. Every time I take something apart to "repair" it, it seems to blossom into something more expensive and time consuming. One thing leads to another, etc. You know how it is. Awfully hard to leave a stripped fastener be, or a known wiring issue, etc. A five minute fix becomes "just a little bit more to do and it'll really be nice", and before you know it, another bare frame is sitting on your floor and your driviing the Chevette to get groceries!! I believe in the one-project-at-a-time credo. That way, one project gets done, anyway!! Good luck with your progress.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The snow and nastiness doesnt show up around here until late October, sometimes November. The weather is usually pretty good all through September too, and this wont take me but a couple/three weeks provided I get up and do something before noon every day.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Game on, your on the clock!!!
I work way better with deadlines myself, I won't do much if I don't have to, if I have a deadline I'll work til 2 AM to get it done. Now, you put it out that you will have it done before October, so get up and get going, lol...


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

It wont take long at all to do this, because it isnt a full blown deal, and I am not making it perfect.  Just a basic driver for the rest of the year before the snow gets here. 

I did about 4 hours worth of sanding on it today, there is a bunch of paint on it and it takes a while to cut through it all. 


















Here is the 455 with a drinking problem, it should to attend AA meetings, but it makes lots of power on the squeezins.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got more done today, it doesnt look that bad under all that paint. Should be an easy fix, I wish I could have done this years ago!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Another sticky! 

arty:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

So all my projects will be sticky? Did I get something on my fingers? I am honored once again..


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Tick tick tick,
less blah blah, more wax on wax off..
I talk smack as my car sits idle. Did some work today, 110 heat index, I am done with the heat!!
Car looks real solid, should be nice soon..


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tick tick whatever..  I worked on the truck today, and I forgot to get some aircraft stripper when I picked up an O2 and fuel filter. Not sure whats up tomorrow, might have to get the trailer up to snuff. No worries the 70 will have paint on it very soon, mostly because I think I will have to take it to Nebraska soon, along with everything else I own.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

After two entire days sanding on the GTO and using chem stripper on the hood to save some air compressor time, this is how far it has gotten. I have to get my kids back home so it will be roughly a week where I wont be around to work on it. When I get back it will be moving forward quite fast, and I want to shoot the epoxy primer on both of the 65 and 70 on the same day. Just easier to do two at once with all the mixing and cleaning required. So once this one has some body work done, the 65 will also continue along. But I want to get the sanding and trim pulled from the 70 before I go back to the monumental task of plugging rust holes in the 65. Thankfully the 70 will only need a few patches and not a huge amount of dent bumping, its looking like it just might come out very nice.


























Its nice being able to drive it around to work on it, pushing these old cars gets old quick with my bad knees. Cant wait to get the Th400 back in and swap the high compression heads on it, man this thing will be a beastie, and it will look purdy too for a change.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent! Keep up the good work. That '70 looks straight and solid. What color will you end up painting it???


----------



## 71goate (Apr 25, 2010)

i would definitely do black and paint the rims black too...that would definitely make a unique goat!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nah not gonna murder it out, maybe with some Rally II wheels I would do that, but not these. If I can bring some wheels back with me then I might do that. the idea would be interesting, all black, Darth Vader GTO...

Another 4 hours of sanding when I wasnt working on a project with my daughter. The nose is lots of fun to sand. Later today the trim, grilles, mirror, and door handles are coming off so I can sand those areas. Even if its a cheap quick job it should be done right.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Car is looking great, makes me think I should take the 66 all the way down. Is chemical stripping or sanding quicker? I know both are nasty dirty jobs.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Chem striping takes a while too, this required multiple applications but its much faster on the big flat surfaces like the hood and roof. The hood still needed sanded after the chem, there was a bunch of paint on it. One application takes off a layer or two, then you have to put more on after scraping it off.

The sander takes a while, but on the curved areas like the fenders it goes quick. When there is this much paint on a car it takes a while. I could have taken it down to just the original paint, but I wanted to make sure I dont have a bunch of feather edges or filler hiding under it somewhere. Most of the filler on this has cracked and started to rust under it. Some of the body work was very well done, some of it looked like a 3 year old was playing in the mud. Need to rip it all off to find and fix the bad stuff. I have more time to fix the dents than the previous guy who was there.

If you dont have air then the chem works good. I did a 71 Formula 400 about 15 years ago without a DA, but it only had one coat over the original paint. I didnt have the shop back then, I had a one car garage. Actually I still need to finish painting that car. I had a habit of letting them sit in primer/bare metal for a couple decades before I get back to them. The 65 GTO was much quicker to get to bare metal, there were large sections I knew I would be cutting off and replacing, and it only had two coats on it where it wasnt slathered in filler

It kinda depends on what you have available and what condition the car is in as to which one is faster.


----------



## Petey D (Feb 14, 2009)

Car looks great, similar to my 72 Lemans project in end goals and work to be done, mine's a littel rougher though with floor and trunk pan work in addition to the body.

Any more progress?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Not yet, I am swapping a transmission on a 98 Gran Prix. Even moved the 65 out of the shop so I had more room to work on it. Should be done today, and I can get back to the GTOs next week, gotta take my kids home this week.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got the kids home with the 98 Formula, they had to leave stuff here but that is ok.

Decided to take the GP in to a friend who has a lift rather than keep beating on my knees and the rest of me that dont work so well. So I put the wheels back under it, loaded up the parts for it in the back seat and put it on the trailer. I'll take it to him when he gets time to do it this week.

That means I could work on the GTO some more. I pulled the door glass, handles, mirror, locks, headlight bezels, and the grille, then did a bit of sanding on it. Not much just enough to feel like I did something today.

The toothless grin...










It looks really clean shaved like this.. Too bad you cant race it without door handles.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> The snow and nastiness doesnt show up around here until late October, sometimes November. The weather is usually pretty good all through September too, and this wont take me but a couple/three weeks provided I get up and do something before noon every day.


Good progress! But remember, this isn't a frame off.. Not being a ****, just motivating. As I sit fat assing in my lazy boy. Actually I am replacing the heads on my 4.3 Astro, and it's not fun, little more cleaning and it's time for heads to go back on, :cheers and I have to have it running for Monday, tick tick, crap..
October 1 on the road, right??? Or not, all cool. You are doing a great job, and that's not fun work. Where are the rust pics? That is a damn clean car!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Everything is clean compared to the 65...  Rust pics? Oh yeah this thing has rust...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Not that much rust, but you got some work to do, have fun..


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

Black is a bold choice .


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

gn300 said:


> Black is a bold choice .


Black is cool, if it's not perfect, just keep backing up until it is..


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The paint showed up today, going back to the original Palomino Copper. Got started on the body work and dent bumping today, it looks like I ripped half the car apart but it isnt really that involved to pull a fender on one of these. I needed to get the dent on the body line, and its easier to weld without sitting on the floor, so I can patch the lower part tomorrow too. And to think I was going to replace these instead of fix them..

Cant wait to get back to working on the 65, and have this one painted and looking sweet.

The dent, you can see it ahead of the wheel well in this pic.

















OHNOES! the car is falling apart!










After two hours of bumping but no grinding...



















The original color is in the door jamb, it will definitely be different from the reds, blues, white, and yellow of the rest of these cars in the yard. I likes that shade...


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

NICE! Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mike_V said:


> NICE! Can't wait to see it done.


Hey me too! Im tired of sanding.. I pulled the pass side fender, and sanded the valance down, then worked on the jambs a bit. I found the trunk lock is a pain to sand down too, that is a deep hole the lock is set into. Hopefully I can get to patching the fenders and doors tomorrow..


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

This is just a scuff and shoot, so you can cruise it this year, right??
Don't let the OCDs get the better of ya, get those fenders back on!!!
Cars coming along nice, great job.:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Not a scuff and shoot, but a quick job nonetheless. There was too much bad work on it to just rough it and shoot it again, plus the rattle can paint doesnt hold up very well so the paint would probably have come off in sheets. I am not taking the roof and a few other spots to bare metal, there is no need as the original paint and primer is still on there and in good shape.

I wish I had a quarter panel for it, but waiting almost a month to get one would put me too far behind on this thing. Still thinking about it though, depends on how fast they could get one here. Hope to get to welding today.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, that spot you pulled needs a lot of shrinking - hope you have some help.

Even if it does end up being more time than you thought, it's better to take longer than not be happy. Great progress though


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry to say, but I think you plenty of work to do for a month, and the quarter may sit for a while before installation. You can get all the body work done and primered.
Why does it take a month to get a quarter?
Here's one off ebay, $300 shipped, and they say more than 10 available. 3-10 days shipping.
70 71 72 GTO Lemans 1/4 Quarter Panel Skin RH: eBay Motors (item 120404249548 end time Sep-01-10 11:44:35 PDT)
There's plenty more on there, this is just an example.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I do everything alone, once in a while I get a hand with something, but it isnt often. I will be alone much more in the near future, so I need to get as much done as possible on things where I need an extra hand. I can shrink it easily, the pic kinda makes it look messed up more than it is, it will come out ok when its done.

The Parts Place down in Chicago has them for $168, why would I pay $300 for the same thing? I would give that much for a full quarter, but not a skin. It takes that long because I live in BFE thanks to the ex who talked me into moving up here, then left. 

I dont know what I will do with it yet, but I did get the pass fender patched today. Still have a spot to fill a hole, but otherwise its done and looks good. Im going to do the other one tomorrow morning, its cut out, all I need to do is weld in another piece.

After todays events, well lets just say things are going to pick up on this project and others. All of my attention, energy, time, and money is going into cars now. Expect to see this thing painted very soon.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> The Parts Place down in Chicago has them for $168, why would I pay $300 for the same thing? I would give that much for a full quarter, but not a skin. It takes that long because I live in BFE thanks to the ex who talked me into moving up here, then left.


It's $169, $130 shipping, so same price. Sorry you live in BFE, lol.. Keep it up, all is good. Sorry about the ex, been there, done that, built the car, or mine was a jetboat, but same thing.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

arty:

I'm loving this thread/project.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Mike_V said:


> arty:
> 
> I'm loving this thread/project.



So am I! I have wanted to make this one nice since I bought it back in 94, its about time my GTO looks the part. Im going for the badboy image so I can pick up the wiminz...  I need to get a tatt to finish it off though.. lol


So I got the fenders patched, the dents bumped out good enough for a skim coat, maybe a bit more filler, but not a half inch or anything. It should look decent when its done. The best part is the rust isnt too bad and I stopped it cold. 



















I started on the door, just a few minutes ago, then decided to take the rest of the night off. I will finish it tomorrow provided all goes well. Also going to order the stud gun so I can fix a couple dents I cant get behind. I get paid tonight so its on in the morning or if I stay up till the check is deposited. 


















Also started on the hood, I am letting it rest so it will flatten a bit, dont need it oil canning so no pushing on it. Someone yanked it down and bent it before I got it, I am going to repair the section and stiffen it so I dont have to do it again. If anyone ever hits my baby, I dont want to live through it anyway, so a stiff hood works for me.










So the front of the car is almost done and ready for primer, now the back half. I did get a bit of the pass quarter moved around, but it is ugly under the skin. the wheel house has been moved in a bit, so I gotta play with that. Still havent decided if i will throw a skin at it or not, I know I should, but I want it done soon, not after the snow hits.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

awesome project Thumpin'. Your goat definitely motivates me, as I am working on a similar car. I've got rust/corrosion in all the same spots and have much less welding skills than you in the repair. But I'll still get 'er done. And maybe get a tatoo too! At any rate, I ordered fender patches (since I dont have a donor car, or extra sheet metal) from Performance Years, and that should complete my 72 body work cancer.

Your project looks great! Hope we meet up at a car show sometime. You are doing great work with both of your goats!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have a 72 I need to start on, but I want to finish both of these first. Thanks for the compliments, its good to know someone appreciates my work and is inspired by it..


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I did a full car one time, and I could never be inspired to do it again - lol. I'm a born spectator.


----------



## GroundHog (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a '70 myself that I've been doing the one-thing-at-a-time approach with, learning along the way, so i will definitley be checking this thread for updates and tips! Great work!

btw...Mike V...as the owner of Evo as well, your avatar is freaking hilarious!!!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The door is patched and I started on the quarter panel too. Almost have the lower patch fabbed and I am still not sure what to do about the top arch. The door was a pain, the welder found more rust than I could see so I ended up doing a larger section of it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> I did a full car one time, and I could never be inspired to do it again - lol. I'm a born spectator.


Sometimes I have a hard time believing I did mine as well. Once and a while someone suggests I do their car, I just shake my head no.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I hear that alot from car owners. They say it was a great experience, but never again...........


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

For me it isnt about the amount of work involved, it is the finished product of my time and labor. The only reason I keep track of how many hours I have in something is to illustrate how long things take. I would work on my cars from the moment I woke up until the time I went to bed if my body could take it. Well I would if I could get motivated and didnt have so many other things going on.

So I will keep doing them, frame off and ground up. Its something to keep me busy and allow me the chance to feel productive again.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got something done today..

Cut...










and paste...










Then grind...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice work! Keep it up. I am like you, I love the big project. I have a problem finishing the little stuff.
Well, I am more of a motor guy, so I like the mechanical work more than cutting and welding, I'm not that good at that.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im an engine and transmission guy, I do this because I cant afford to pay anyone to do it, and I am tired of my cars looking like crap.. 

Thanks,


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got more done today, patched the upper arch. Needs filler but its metal under there now.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Well you are doing the right stuff right now. Car is looking great! Keep it up!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Finished all the metal work today. Tomorrow POR15 on some of the spots, then shoot epoxy primer on it. I would do it now, but I need to clean the shop first and get all the dust out. Its raining right now so that wont happen until tomorrow.

Drivers side quarter repair


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Started masking last night, almost ready for primer. Wiped it down and got most of the stuff off of it. Another tack after more masking today and the primer is going on. I hope its warm enough that I dont need to start the fire out there for the primer to react. The pass side quarter has issues from the previous crappy repair where they replaced it. Lots of oil canning and waves. Im not going to worry about it now. Just gonna shoot it and deal with it later.

Last shot before painting starts.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I got primer on it today. I should have practiced again before shooting it. Got a few runs in it, but they will get sanded out no problem. Lots of high build going on with the filler, and I wanted to be sure and have enough epoxy on it. Didnt get it done yesterday since I ended up doing stuff for everyone else around here. Got up early and prepped the car, then shot it about 3 this afternoon. Tomorrow filler and high build, then lots and lots of blocking just for fun.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome, I love this project and look forward to the end result! 
Dave


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, going to start the filler and stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got back to the gym today so I started on the car around noon. Sanded the high build, knocked down filler, applied more filler, and shot it in red oxide high build. Once I knock that down tomorrow and fill in more low spots, I can put more gray high build on it. Then its easier to spot the high spots because they turn red. After the new coat of gray is blocked, and shot again, then more epoxy, then color.. If I get dedicated to it tomorrow, I can have paint on it as soon as I get the hood done. Figure Saturday or Sunday provided it isnt raining or something. High humidity makes it harder to get a shine with single stage enamels. So if its raining I will wait to shoot it. I didnt think it would come out very well, but it actually looks like it might be much better than I initially thought. The quarter does have lots of filler on it to get rid of the big wave though...


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Man, if you can get paint on it this weekend - that would be killer. It's looking great. Did you polish up the trim?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I was thinking I would get new trim for it over the winter, handles, mirrors, etc... I never had window trim for it, and I didnt pull any from the parts car while I was home in August. So I will just order it..

It will be painted by the weekend unless something comes up or gets in the way.


----------



## Big Iron 465 (Sep 21, 2010)

How's it lookin' now?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Deadlines kick ass, I wish I had the same motivation... You are doing a great job and project is coming along fantastic. Love to see it with paint on it, but now is the time to slow down and block it out good, get it nice and straight. You can drive it in primer...:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks. If you only knew what else has been going on, you would really wonder about motivation..  If I drive it in primer then I will have to rework the primer. Its all masked off so its getting color as soon as I have it blocked and looking the way I want it too. I am blocking it good, but it really needs new quarters. So I am not making it perfect. If I was worried about the deadline I would have had it painted a month ago.  I havent been busting my a** on this, just doing it as I can, and enjoying it.

Besides if I dont paint it I cant let it sit outside over the winter.. I have two other cars to finish while the snow is here.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

PAINT TIME!

Just another boring primer pic. All the blocking is done, well as much as I want to deal with this time. Temporary paint job, anyway shooting the color in the morning. A light sanding on the epoxy primer and then it gets to be copper again. Shot the epoxy at 6pm tonight. 

I sanded until my brain fell out, it rolled around the dusty floor, I picked it up with a stick, tried the air nozzle to get the dust off, and decided solvent would do the trick best. I still have solvent leaking out my left ear...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats!! :cheers
You'll be cruising it in paint, hoodless Sunday!
Rock on!
Sorry about your laquer brain, funny!
Nothing better than drinking a beer watching fresh paint dry.
YOU BEAT THE OCDs, woo hoo, it's like, almost in 1 piece!!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The fenders were just sitting on there so I could block sand them easier. I painted them separate so I could get the jambs and stuff better.

I didnt paint the hood yet nor the front valance, but the fenders and the rest are painted and will be ready to go back on tomorrow. Here are the first shots of it...


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That looks real nice, paint came out good and shiny. Quarters look straight from my angle, congrats!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great work, Thump. A tad longer than the "two or three weeks", tho'!  I wouldn't be too self-critical about what you're calling a temporary paint job. Remember how these cars originally looked---poor body gaps, paint issues, etc. Yours looks better than that! We're so used to seeing incorrectly painted, clear coated to the max, glazed-ham over-restored cars, that we'rre forgetting how these cars are supposed to look. From where I'm sitting, it looks like your've got a good quality finish on that car, and it looks correct and well done. Enjoy the fruits of your labor!!!! And stop kicking yourself...you're a motivator to the rest of us!!!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I could have done it in three weeks, but life happens. Once I got serious about it the work went fast. I know they werent perfect, but some of the stuff I didnt finish is kinda bad. Wont show in pics tho. 

Thanks for the compliments.. I plan to enjoy this one until I rip it all apart and fix everything on it. The best part is the rust is stopped for now. It has enough goofs in it to be a driver and not a show car.. lol. Its for me and I dont care if someone else wants to rip apart my work on it, its not like I spent thousands on this paint job. More like $350 or so.

The best part is some of the life issues are working themselves out, and next summer I will be able to do something fun like go on Power Tour with this thing. No AC and everything... should be a wonderful drive in the June heat.. Wonder what the route will be this year.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks good. drivin is what its all about. :cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I've heard the power tour is leaving out of Detroit, as I want to do the whole thing and Detroit is out of the question, as I live in FL and am from Madison, WI. That is a fun ride, and congrats on having the car for it. Maybe they'll go east and stay out of the heat. Car looks really good, even when you pay good money, there are still imperfections, trust me...:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmmm out of Detroit... providence perhaps? The first time I can go, have a car to drive, and its starting close to where I live... Interesting.

Yeah I know even pros have small goofs in the paint and body work, nothing is perfect. This one sure isnt, but hey it was cheap and looks good from a distance. All I care about.

Got the fenders and glass on it, need to clean up the grilles and headlight bezels. I decided to get new trim for it, so I will put the new door handles and mirrors on then. Still need to buy the stuff, so it might be a while.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks good. That's a cool color!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Took some pics today, set the camera to superfine instead of the crappy res my daughter set it to. The GTO looks nice in bright sunlight..


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

look good


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is the 70 with the hood painted but I dont have the grilles and headlight bezels in it yet,. Thiking about buying new ones in the spring.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

The rear looks great. If you line up the doors and fenders a little, it would be fantastic. Are you going to sand and plish it?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just bolted the fenders up and only adjusted them as far as needed to clear the doors.. I will do more later when I get the trim for it. I dont think I will do any color sanding ot buffing on it. Its just temporary..


----------



## GreenMamba1970 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Need advice!!*

I have a 1970 Lemans Sport, and I desperately wanted a GTO, but mom is having trouble and I am helping her financially...no complaining here. I need to know whether I should leave it LeMans or clone it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

GreenMamba1970 said:


> I have a 1970 Lemans Sport, and I desperately wanted a GTO, but mom is having trouble and I am helping her financially...no complaining here. I need to know whether I should leave it LeMans or clone it.


Wow, that's some nice looking paint. :cheers

As far as what you "should" do? Depends on your priorities and what you want to do with the car. If you're thinking resale value (building the car for someone else), then generally speaking - 100% original is usually more valuable. If you're building the car for you, then who cares what anyone else thinks? Do what makes it the most fun for you.

Bear


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I like your LeMans just the way it is. The paint is nice and the painted bumper looks good. I have a 70 Tempest front end I have been thinking of putting on my T37, after seeing your car it just might happen.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Painted bumpers is how they cheated back in the day make the lemans look like a GTO from afar, now, you just throw GTO emblems on and most can't tell the difference or know that there was a GTO back in the day.. I would leave the paint alone for now and concentrate on the needs of the car, the paint looks great!


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Latest pic of the 70, going to order some trim and other items for it next week. Thinking new headlight bezels, door handles, window trim, and weather stripping.. some door locks would be good since it hasnt been locked since 1998.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lookin good Thumpin, man wish i had that stable of Pontiacs sitting in my back 40, specially the black bird....If you get down state for the Dream Cruise let me know....:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

lookin good Thumpin, man wish i had that stable of Pontiacs sitting in my back 40, specially the black bird....If you get down state for the Dream Cruise let me know....:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Niiiiiice


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks awesome....wish mine looked that good.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well it only cost me about $400 to make it look nice, most of that was the $300 paint. The little stuff it needs is a tad over $1000, and really I should put new wiring harnesses in it..


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Elbow grease is worth a few bucks, and I'm sure the body wasn't that straight when you started. Welcome to spring and on with the projects!!:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Since it snowed I havent done much. Today is nice and its melting again. April stinks because it gets you all worked up that its nice, then you get a three day snow event that buries you. Well this one was only about 8 inches, so it should be gone in a day or two. Took a pic of the Goat, and somehow it looks REALLY good, the bright glare from the snow makes the paint pop out at you. Kinda neat so I wanted to share..










Stupid snow.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks good Thumpin, good ole Michigan, snow in late April...can't wait to see it trimmed out.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Its going to wait to get new stuff, I will use the old parts for now. Concentrating on the 65, and I just ordered a BUNCH of parts for it, including the entire wiring system... so more on the 65 shortly... and when the engine is done more on this one. Looks like it will be a busy year for the GTOs here.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Thumpin455 said:


> Since it snowed I havent done much. Today is nice and its melting again. April stinks because it gets you all worked up that its nice, then you get a three day snow event that buries you. Well this one was only about 8 inches, so it should be gone in a day or two. Took a pic of the Goat, and somehow it looks REALLY good, the bright glare from the snow makes the paint pop out at you. Kinda neat so I wanted to share..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one thing I love most about living in Arizona (year round driving weather), I lived in Ohio for most of my life before AZ. I miss the midwest, though I have found working on your car when it is 115 is just as bad as working on your car when it is 20 degrees. 

I'm looking forward to seeing your 65 getting a new harness (lots of pictures I hope). I have been considering a new wiring harness for my 70.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Always lots of pictures... lots and lots of them.

The 70 needs it too, but the one in it works, just not as well as I would like. It will get an entirely new electrical system too, plus new gauges, a new tach, and some nice interior pieces. The 70 has never had a carpet while I have owned it, and the door panels were already trashed when I bought it. At least that stuff I can pull out and store while it gets a frame off like the 65 has. That wont stop me from driving the 70 this year, I need to drive it and I will. It is something I just cant live without any longer. I am also putting the Cougar together and it should be drivable this year too.. havent driven the Cougar regularly since 1986, and it last ran in 1987. Its been a long time... 

I lived in South Carolina for 5 years, been to the persian gulf 5 times, and I will take the nice cool summers over that down there. The winters are mild here, just lots of snow, unlike Nebraska where I grew up where the wind never stops and the temperature drops like a rock in a well. Nebraska gets the heat of the south along with the humidity, so I choose to live here. April is frustrating because it is beautiful like June, then cold, blowing snow and reminiscent of January. It swaps around a few times and just makes it difficult to drive my cars, and that is what really bothers me.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Got the new parts on it, thought you guys might like to see.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

mean stance....I like it, valance and runners and your there.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

GREAT lookin' goat!! How does she run? 
Good luck thumpin!arty:


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

It runs pretty damn nice, a low compression 455 isnt a slug with the right cam. This engine really likes the latest ethanol carb I built, makes me want to keep it. Next week sometime the new engine is going in with the 700R4 trans, and I will put the rest of the bolts in and align the front sheetmetal better. Then clean up the wiring, add a carpet, and hopefully be able to add some plates/insurance to it and drive it.

Brought the trim back from NE, need to straighten out the rear pieces, but the fronts snapped right on. I want to pull the back glass and reseal it, I didnt do so good last time and it leaks.


----------



## goathog02 (Jul 5, 2011)

Updates?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I need a rear bumper for it, havent gotten the new 455 in yet, been slaving on the 65 the last couple months. I havent been going anywhere anyway, so its been sitting. I did get more fuel for it today, going to rebuild another Qjet for it this week, make some changes.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Found out today that someone stopped by, opened the hood on the 70, then bent it while closing it by just yanking it down. Not sure when this happened, but it wasnt like that last week. Why cant people leave things alone that are not theirs, and how freakin hard is it to close a GM hood?

Anyway, I worked on the 70 today. Swapped the 5C headed 455 for the 670 headed 455 and also put the 700R4 in there. Turns out the driveshaft is a bit too long now, so I need to find another one. This one isnt getting cut because its perfect for the Th400 and 2004R in an A body, and I have two others that are getting those transmissions. So now the search is on for something the right length, or for one that can be cut down.

My daughter changed the settings on my camera too, so now its all yellow and small. Kids..



















The new engine is in! Just not hooked up completely, probably work on that tomorrow.


----------



## pontiac_boy (Jul 9, 2011)

Im jealous. You have some awsome cars. Wanna do all the body work and paint mine next?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Looking good! Did you get an adapter plate for the 700R4 or what?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

You dont want me doing body work, I am a noob at it. Only been working on painting stuff since 06.

Yeah got an adapter that has the pilot bushing for the converter. Seems to fit pretty well.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well its in there, still need some stuff hooked up. I spent most of the last two days getting the exhaust under it. Fitting 3" pipe seems to be a pain in the rear. Need to figure out the tail pipes,they are into the shocks, fuel tank, and drivers side tire, along with hanging down too far. Looks like a job for a sawzall and the mig.










You get what you pay for, and the cheap stuff fits like crap and needs lots of work to get it under there.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

455 looks great in there! I would take the pipes to a muffler shop for a couple tweeks to get them to fit, they just look wrong. Or throw some turndowns after the mufflers. Sawsall can fix it, good luck, and great progress!
Why would you need a pilot bushing for a converter? Manual I understand..


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I want the exhaust to exit from under the car, I will figure something out, even if I have to cut and paste a bunch of stuff to get it to fit. Current thinking is just have it dump right behind the wheels. Whatever I do it will make judicious use of a sawzall and a hammer.

It has a chevy pattern 700R4 behind the 455, so it needs an adapter plate. The plate is thick enough that the converter would not engage the front pump if you just bolted it up. You cant just run spacers on the bolts since the converter is supported by the crank, it will create a vibration, and wear the front pump faster without the support. 

All I have to do with the trans is converter bolts, shifter linkage, and set up the TV with the carb. I had the local machine shop cook the oil pan and other parts, and they threw away my drain plug. So I need that too. Once that is done, then the starter and oil filter assembly can go on, drop in the radiator, and its ready to fire for the first time. With any luck that will be tonight and I will have a video of it running.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I got it started today, need to do a few more things before I can make a video, not the least of which is replace header gaskets. Need to tidy the wiring a bit, get the fans and pulleys on it, connect the TV cable, pull the tail pipes for now, then I can do some tuning and get it to idle. Stuff has been getting in the way for a week now, and I had to do some other things I found too.

With some luck I can get that stuff done tomorrow morning. The hard part will be the headers since I hyperextended my right ring finger yesterday and its swollen up and very stiff.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Thumpin455 said:


> It has a chevy pattern 700R4 behind the 455, so it needs an adapter plate. The plate is thick enough that the converter would not engage the front pump if you just bolted it up. You cant just run spacers on the bolts since the converter is supported .


What is the point of an adapter kit if it doesn't resolve the problems? What is the fix for the torque converter?
Nice build, glad you got it running!!:cheers


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The fix for the converter is a bushing that fits into the crank hub and gives the converter a place to locate. If you look at the rear of a crank, there is the pilot bushing hole, then a larger hole where the converter seats. It is about half an inch deep and fits about a quarter into the crank. Seems to work pretty good, no vibrations when its running, so thats good.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

So the bushing didn't come with the adapter kit? Then you have to use spacers off the back of the flexplate for the converter bolts?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

The bushing, washers, and bolts came with the plate kit. They are all sized to fit together, its pretty cool.


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

Which adapter you use? All so your using an E85 Q-jet right. Where did you get it?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

twinjracing said:


> Which adapter you use? All so your using an E85 Q-jet right. Where did you get it?


This one Trans-Dapt Performance Products 0061 - Trans-Dapt Performance Transmission Bellhousing Adapters - Overview - SummitRacing.com

I built the Qjet, modified it to run on E85. So far I have done three of them, one for a guy in Texas to try out, and two for me. Going to be doing another here shortly with a carb similar to the one I sent to Texas, it seemed to work much better than the two I have here. Same mods done to it, but the APT type carb worked better than the earlier ones. The last one I did makes lots of power but seems to act more like an on off switch, since it would spin the tires with very little throttle input on the low compression 455. Think about touching the gas and you get a squeal, stand on it and you get tire smoke.

As far as I know, the only people converting Qjets are a friend in South Carolina and myself. I showed another guy in the Marines who moved to California how to do one, but I havent heard back from him as to how it worked. He wanted to do it himself rather than ship a carb to me and back.

I also do Holley carbs. It isnt that difficult once you know how a carb works, what to make bigger and by how much.


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah holley or on my race car demon I going to E85 on it next year. My vista is a q-jet and i want to keep it that way.

Thanks JJ


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

E85 is LOTS cheaper than race gas, and it doesnt wear out the engine either. I need to get out there and put those header gaskets in... Got busy with other stuff yesterday and lost the whole day.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Is that E85 carb MOD reversible?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Is that E85 carb MOD reversible?


If you use Cliff's method to make holes smaller, then it kinda is. On a Holley it isnt, but there are only two spots on a Qjet that would be a problem on gas, although you would have a really big accel pump shot on gas. Anyway,with the millions of Qjets out there as cores, it isnt hard to find one and modify it, while keeping another one for gas if you want the option. 


Well the car isnt going to be on video tonight, as it turns out I have to pull the drivers side head. I lifted it up to get the rear header bolt on the passenger side, and water started running out the soft plug in the back of the other head. I really want to slap the kid at CarQuest who did the valve job about now. The only reason I am in the house on the computer right now is due to fixing the other thing he screwed up. The heater hose nipple isnt there, he plugged it instead, so I had to order one. I got two just because.

It was running an hour ago, right now I just need to pull the head off since its all unbolted. What a hassle. Sometimes I think I should buy a valve/seat grinder and start doing them myself. Or I should have sent ti back to the guys who ported the heads way back in 97. At least I am fast at this stuff, maybe if I can get a soft plug for it I can have it running tomorrow.

I am rather frustrated right now.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I've replaced those frost plugs without pulling the head, depending on location.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

It was in the back of the head on the drivers side. I could have possibly done it on the passenger side, but not behind the the brake booster. There was a hole rusted in the plug, so when he cooked them and did the valves, he never pulled the plugs. I know I paid for new plugs, so I think they owe me a set of gaskets.










Running to this in an hour. I am irritable.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry about the sorry kid at the parts store, that sucks. I paid $500 to get the heads for my jet boat done, told the guy if the heads were junk, I'd get new ones. Got them back and put on, injected water and ALL the plugs leaked, they even put sealant on them to seal them up. Put rubber plugs in, ran it a couple hours and dropped the hardened seat back out of the head, same issue I took it in for, [email protected]@holes..

Adapter kit is cool, I may do that, have a TCI 700R4 sitting that needs 2nd gear redone.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Winter is showing up early, I need to get the shop cleaned out to hold the Mustang, the 65, and at least one other to work on it. What that means is I am not going to go any farther with the 70, and I will just wait till spring, check to see what is scratching one cylinder (could be something that fell in a while back), and probably install the new heads. That way I can get other stuff done before winter. I just stuck it back together to keep the dust, rust, and rodents out, put the hood on and pushed it out.

I wish I could have driven it this year. well there is always next year and I will probably put it in the shop over the winter and make it right. Winter is building season right? One I have a couple trucks fixed then I can start back on the 65. When it is together, then the 70 will get running, and after that, the Mustang will get all the attention because I want it gone.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just got the milled #48 heads that will bump compression to 13:1, definitely not a pump gas engine anymore. Had Butler Performance do a street port along with the milling, new valves, and guides, set up with springs for a hydraulic roller. They worked over the chambers a bit too, so these heads should run quite well even with the small cam. I got these heads for $25 from the local NAPA machine shop when it closed, they had no idea what they were other than old Pontiac heads. Also got a 400 shortblock core for $50 the same day, it will get built eventually, maybe later this year for the Trans Am.


----------



## twinjracing (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Pretty pretty... man those are some small chambers!

Good to see you back, Thumpin... :cheers

Bear


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just got the spec sheet from Butler today. 65cc chambers, zero deck 462 with flat top SRP slugs. Yeah it will have some squeeze. The ports flow [email protected] lift with good low lift numbers, so it should make tons of torque. Think how much compression I could get with a 4.5" crank in a 400 block, enough grunt to move a mountain.

Nah, no pump gas here, and certainly not incredibly expensive race gas. This is a street cruising engine, and if the funds work out right it will go on Power Tour this year.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome! I registered for the Power Tour myself. I'm only planning on doing the last few legs from Miami (pronounced Mye-am-uhh, not Mye-am-eee like in Florida), OK into Arlington though. If you do the tour, then you should also do the Pontiac Southern Nationals that same weekend. Sponsored by "my" Pontiac club, there's a Pontiac-only show on Saturday followed by an all American makes drag race at the Texas Motorplex on Sunday. It'd be a great opportunity for you to stretch the legs on that 462....

Here's some flyers:
Pontiac Southern Nationals - Show
American Southern Nationals - Race


Bear


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Depends on how easy it is to get fuel around there. Oklahoma and Missouri arent exactly overflowing with E85.


----------

